# Bulging eye



## Sydney (Dec 31, 2012)

I noticed this morning that my white Molly has one bulging eye. His right eye is perfectly fine, while the left is bulging quite a bit. Can anyone tell me what this is from? 


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Most likely pop-eye, normaly happend in both eyes but can happen in just one, Im not sure what you guys call the meds, is it melafix? Over here its pop eye treatment haha, get the right dosage of that on the tank, leave for a week and report back  Good luck


----------



## Sydney (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it contagious? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

To treat popeye, you use erythromycin, it will treat the popeye. I would test your water as I have heard that bad water conditions can contribute to popeye.


----------

